# Speed Governor



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

On saturday i was on my way to the Mossy performance Nissan show in Oceanside and i heard that the fuel cutoff is at 109 MPH but on the way to Oceanside i hit 115 MPH with stock ECU. Does anyone think they know whats up with that?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Fuel cutoff!! What's that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

at a certain speed with a stock ECU the fuel cuts off so the car cant go any faster. its also called the governor


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

the same thing happened to me too..........i hit about 112 on the highway........so is the 109 mph just a myth?????


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I've heard that the speed limiter is 109 mph at least for the 1.6. I've also heard that some people's stock ECU don't seem to have a speed limiter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

*115 drop to 109*

The speed limiter is set at 109.....it will let you increase to 115 but then will knock and hold you at 109.....then let you goto 115 again.....over and over........its a pain.....anyway to remove that?? while retaining stock ecu??? My friends eco-tec cavalier......you can put in a toggle switch from a yellow wire at the trans to turn it off......the speedo also turns off but it only goes to 110 so hes not missing any speed readings much higher......any way we can even with loss of speedo??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

OK that makes sense.......thanks for the info.........the only way i know of to get rid of it is to buy an aftermarket ECU.... the JWT one comes to mind.......but $600 seems like a lot for a chip


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

yes yes it does!!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

There is another way to get rid of the speed limiter:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3520&highlight=Apexi


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ive also heard above 90 the tach gets kinda off by a little bit. Cause like the wind outside or something, and some other stuff, so youre going 109 but it may be reading 115, not sure though?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

On my 1992 Nissan Sentra (Auto) I could hit 115 tops and it would knock me back to 109 (harshley at that.. i was going down a hill and almost had a wreck when it just stopped accelerating) . However I'd like to note that my 1995 Nissan Sentra (Stick) has absolutely no limiter.. at all. I've had the thing up to 126 and still accel strong (had to stop at that though b/c i ran out of straight away .. and there is NO WAY I'm taking a turn at 126 lol). So I dunno, but I thought I'd just throw in my two cents. However, It's probably also needed to mention I bought it from a guy who puts all kinds of turbos and aftermarket parts in (so who knows if he took the fuel cutoff out before I bought it). Anyway, just my information


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet. once you get into the higher speeds, the speedo will be off by a few. It is made to read out a speed that is faster than you are actually going. the governor stops right when the ECU sees 109 but your needle may be pointing somewhere between 110 and 120.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet. once you get into the higher speeds, the speedo will be off by a few. It is made to read out a speed that is faster than you are actually going. the governor stops right when the ECU sees 109 but your needle may be pointing somewhere between 110 and 120. *


EXACTLY... !! Calibration could be a little off.. Tire size can also effect your speedometer reading... 109 is cut off...period..


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Also have to consider the fact that speedometers (even the absolute best..analogue at least) are very innacurate above about 70's, good chance you were doing 110 instead of 115, maybe even less, heh


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

yeah i got pulled over in my 91 sentra, the speedo said 110 and the cop said i was going 97.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

haha for some resion i have never been able to find enough rode to get my 200 up to 109 hah fastest i ever got it was 103 and it took me forever to get there hmm maby my new HS CIA will help that!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*123 stock ecu...*

Firts week I had the car I had to take a trip accross the mountains to moses lake. Comming down the pass near vantage I decided to open her up. I was heading down and was in forth when I hit 120, shifted into 5th and everything cutt off. No power brakes, no power stearing, and I was scared shitty. I down shifted and poped it into gear and the thing would turn over. I coasted down to the vantage exit fighting with the stearing and brakes finaly just hit the ebrake and slide to a stop. got out popped the hood and nothing, Jumped on the phone called the dealer ship and started to bitch them out untill they explained to me that there was a govenor on the car. I was so pissed........


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

damn...thats some scary shit!!! but does anyone know how much a JWT ECU would cost around so i dont have to worry about the governor


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've never heard of the governor killing the power steering or brakes...it just keeps you from accelerating any further.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: 123 stock ecu...*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Firts week I had the car I had to take a trip accross the mountains to moses lake. Comming down the pass near vantage I decided to open her up. I was heading down and was in forth when I hit 120, shifted into 5th and everything cutt off. No power brakes, no power stearing, and I was scared shitty. I down shifted and poped it into gear and the thing would turn over. I coasted down to the vantage exit fighting with the stearing and brakes finaly just hit the ebrake and slide to a stop. got out popped the hood and nothing, Jumped on the phone called the dealer ship and started to bitch them out untill they explained to me that there was a govenor on the car. I was so pissed........ *


Maybe your car cut off.......thats the only time ps and pb cuts. I hit my governor and my car shut off. Had to throw it in neutral and start the car while goin 90. Started up and continued driving down the freeway.....lovin texas huge ass highways =)


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

To the guys with 2.0's only........


The stock ecu from a 94-96 Infinity G20 (obd II) will remove the B14 speed limiter, and raise your rev limit ro 7500 rpms. IT WILL NOT WORK FOR THE 1.6.....thanks for not asking...

Anyway...they can be had for around $125-300 depending on where you get it from....Im surprised noone has mentioned it yet..

www.car-parts.com


96

Infiniti G20

Engine Computer

all states

Elec Cont Unit (ECU) behind center console MT (manual transmission)
*******
The one for the Auto will work also, but it will give a CEL, as the ecu cannot find the AT computer control unit...and the idle will be slighlty off..you can adjust it though if you want. We did this in another car, and just blocked the CEL bulb.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*FWIW*



Captain_Ser said:


> *the only way i know of to get rid of it is to buy an aftermarket ECU.... the JWT one comes to mind.......but $600 seems like a lot for a chip  *


For clarification it is not a chip. It is an OEM ecu with a daughterboard added in. This allows JWT to repprogram for just about anything including other motors, boost, N2O, MANY different things. ALso, you can return the JWT ECU and have it reporogrammed for different mods (cams, turbo, etc...) for only $100. It is worth every penny. MANYowners of verious other car makes are jealous of what we have in the tuning ability of JWT. They know their stuff and they make it easy for us to go fast!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

*Part Number??*

Black200SXSER-Any Part Number for that ECU from a G20?? IM very interested in getting one......without having my CEL lit......Im thinking year doesnt matter?? or should i get close to my production year???


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

any 94-96 will work as long as its a 5 spd.then no CEL..Im not sure of the 97's...someone else might know..but a 96 is fine.all the same sensors and stuff


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 123 stock ecu...*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Firts week I had the car I had to take a trip accross the mountains to moses lake. Comming down the pass near vantage I decided to open her up. I was heading down and was in forth when I hit 120, shifted into 5th and everything cutt off. No power brakes, no power stearing, and I was scared shitty. I down shifted and poped it into gear and the thing would turn over. I coasted down to the vantage exit fighting with the stearing and brakes finaly just hit the ebrake and slide to a stop. got out popped the hood and nothing, Jumped on the phone called the dealer ship and started to bitch them out untill they explained to me that there was a govenor on the car. I was so pissed........ *


it just cuts the fuel.... not sure what you experianced.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont quote me on this, but..
I have looked at a few Nissan ECU pin-out charts and I see a changes in connector style . I am not sure what year the change accoured, but I think it was 97. The older style ECUs have two rows of pins, while the newer style ones have different arrangement. Its pretty garbled up. Just make sure you get one with the same connector.

0 represents ECU pins
| represents dividers on connector
[] reresents were the bolt goes throught the connector

Old style:

00000000 | 0000000 [] 00000000 | 000000000
00000000 | 0000000 [] 00000000 | 000000000

New Style:

000 | 000 | 0 [] 0000 | 0 | 00 000 | 0
000 | 00000 | 0 [] 00000 | 0 | 0000000 | 0
000 | 0000 | 0 [] 00000 | 0 | 000000 | 0
| 0 000 | [] 0000 | | 00 0000 |

Damn, the software here messes up the newer style one. Try to imagen all of the | and [] in nice straight colums


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, I just poured over some wiring diagrams. the Vehicle Speed Sensor(VSS) sends the speed signal to the speedometer, then the signal goes to the ECU. On B14's it appears to be ECU pin #26 a purple wire with a read tracer(line). I am willing to bet a frosty cold one that cutting that wire will remove the limiter. Two things though. 1. Very, very good chance your check engine light will come one(shouldnt cause any problems though), and 2. AT cars have a TCM(Transmission Control Module). This wire branches and feeds that as well. I think you would be alright if you cut this wire AFTER the TCM. I would be very careful doing this on an AT car. AT transmissions can go to crap in a hurry sometimes when they are missing signals, like I said though if you cut it after the TCM it shouldnt matter.(read below)

I feel pretty confident about this info due to the fact that my A'pexi Multi-Checker is in this wire. When you wire a Multi-Checker for "speed limiter elimination", you cut the above mentioned wire and run the signal wire into the Multi-Checker. Then the Multi-Checker has an speed output wire to connect to the ECU side of that cut wire. I am willing to bet another frosty cold one that the Multi-Checker sends the ECU a speed signal LESS than 109mph constantly. This is why my ECU does not set the CEL. The damn thing doesnt know any better  Since the Multi-Checker works on AT cars, the cutting idea should work fine.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn....now thats rocket science..!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *Damn....now thats rocket science..!  *


ROFLMAO   

There is joke between myself and the other diag tech at the dealership we work at. This is how we answer questions about our carreer.

"Well I used to be a rocket scientist, but I find being an automotive technician is more challenging"


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Any effect on speedo?? 

A friend of mine was telling me that on his 02 ecotec cavalier.....theres a wire that feeds the speedo and the ecu the vehicle speed....i assume the VSS sending wire....but not certain....and if you cut that or put in a toggle you can turn off the speed limiter...... but the speedo goes with......not that big of a deal on a 110 speedo in them....theres only 5 mph above the cut out........any ideas??


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Notice I said cut it "after" the speedo. There should be no effect. My A'pexi is after the speedo and my speedo works fine. Not sure about the Cav, it may be wired different, I would have to see a wiring diagram to tell you about that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

i have a switch in my sunfire vss. it drops the speedo to 0 after a few secs and you continue on your merry way. very illegal as its speeding but also tampering with milage. it will trip a CEL after a minute or so of driving. it will turn off after a few ignition cycles. i'm not tampering with the nissan. i'll just be going jwt ecu when the time comes.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Like I said, cutting/switching the wire after the speedo should have no effect on the speedo or odometer. Its not ilegal. This seems to be how my multi-checker eliminates the limiter and ther has been absolutly no effect on my speedo or odometer.

Do you guys want me to try this on my car for you???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I was wondering. When I installed my gauge cluster, I was looking for a blue wire with an orange stripe on it (the tach signal). As I was searching for it, I stumbled upon a blue wire with a red stripe (looked very similar to the tach wire). In the beginning, I cut the blue/red wire and spliced into it. When I realized my mistake, I removed the splice and corrected my mistake by finding and using the red/orange wire. 

Now, thinking back, I don't think I ever fixed the damage I did to the blue/red wire. Can someone please tell me what that wire does or anything? I need to fix it next chance I get, but what will it help? My CEL never came on.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hey, I was wondering. When I installed my gauge cluster, I was looking for a blue wire with an orange stripe on it (the tach signal). As I was searching for it, I stumbled upon a blue wire with a red stripe (looked very similar to the tach wire). In the beginning, I cut the blue/red wire and spliced into it. When I realized my mistake, I removed the splice and corrected my mistake by finding and using the red/orange wire.
> 
> Now, thinking back, I don't think I ever fixed the damage I did to the blue/red wire. Can someone please tell me what that wire does or anything? I need to fix it next chance I get, but what will it help? My CEL never came on. *


Ill get on that for ya. Should have an answer by later tonight.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry, I couldnt find a blue wire with red stripe in any of my wiring diagams. Are you sure those were the colors? I may not have a 100% accurate diagram though. It was a wire that goes into the cluster? Where was this wire?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I cut it in that area behind the radio where the tach wire can be found. I'll double check in a few


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I have found two Blu/red wires. One is from ECU to the deffoger system, and the other is part of the heater motor system. The may infact be the same wire though. The heater one looks like it would affect blower speed #3. Does your rear defogger work normally? Does it "time out" like it should?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe the rear defogger works. I know the light activates when I press it and last time I used it, the rear window defogged just fine. I'm not too sure if it timed out or anything like that.

anyway, I just checked and yes, it is a blue wire with a red stripe. I took a pic since I had my digicam with me. I'll try to post it if it's necessary.

Nahh, this is getting a little off topic. We should take this to the Chassis section or e-mail. -Pat


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

OK guys u did kinda get off track here....But really! I really want to know a way to take off my speed limiter b/c it is kind of a (female dog) when you're spanking a Civic on the highway and suddenly you hit 109mph and the Civic takes off flashing their emergencies claiming victory. Yes this has happened to me before. So lemme get this straight. I can take off the speed limiter if i cut a wire, replace my ecu with a 95 G20 ECU or send my ecu to JWT? Which would be the cheapest way to go? Are u sure cutting that wire will eliminate my speed limiter?


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

hmm, I've reached about 110ish more than a couple times(109 i guess it would be since thats the supposed limit) and i've never experienced "fuel cutout". Nothing seems to happen except it will not accellerate and my aftermarket tach stays at about 5k rpm. 1995 5spd GXE btw.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my needle must be pretty accurate. last time I hit speeds like that, my needle was at exactly 109 when it stopped accelerating. 

The civic thing on the highway reminds me of last night. I was driving back to orlando on I-4 at about 9:00 last night when I met a Civic DelSol going about as fast as I was (I go fast). For a while we were just cruising/racing down the highway between 90 and 100 for like 30 miles but I was kickin ass. When he got to his exit we said bye and when I looked in the window, I saw it was a pretty hot chick behind the wheel, LOL

just had to tell someone. Made my boring 125mi drive a bit more interesting .


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

that's why i like the limiter. it keeps others from doing idiotic speeds on public roadways. i'll worry about my limiter if i'm hiting it before i cross the 1/4 mile line.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The speed governor is there to prevent the you from driving faster than the crappy tires can tolerate. H-rated tires are supposedly good to 130 mph for one hour continuous, but corporate lawyers are so effing conservative. Can't be having 120 mph blow-outs and subsequent roll-overs and carnage.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

thats what W rated Kumhos are for....


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *my needle must be pretty accurate. last time I hit speeds like that, my needle was at exactly 109 when it stopped accelerating.
> 
> The civic thing on the highway reminds me of last night. I was driving back to orlando on I-4 at about 9:00 last night when I met a Civic DelSol going about as fast as I was (I go fast). For a while we were just cruising/racing down the highway between 90 and 100 for like 30 miles but I was kickin ass. When he got to his exit we said bye and when I looked in the window, I saw it was a pretty hot chick behind the wheel, LOL
> 
> just had to tell someone. Made my boring 125mi drive a bit more interesting . *


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA thats a girl from the car club that im in hahah.......she told us she had been crusing with a sentra on I4 hahahahah thats funny...you coulda took her easy cuss its only a 1.5 litter...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tell her I said hi  that's awesome,


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nizmonik SE-R said:


> *OK guys u did kinda get off track here....But really! I really want to know a way to take off my speed limiter b/c it is kind of a (female dog) when you're spanking a Civic on the highway and suddenly you hit 109mph and the Civic takes off flashing their emergencies claiming victory. Yes this has happened to me before. So lemme get this straight. I can take off the speed limiter if i cut a wire, replace my ecu with a 95 G20 ECU or send my ecu to JWT? Which would be the cheapest way to go? Are u sure cutting that wire will eliminate my speed limiter? *


Since my Apexi Mulit-checker is already spliced into the VSS wire all I have to do to test my theory is to unhook the Multi-checker main harness from its control box. It will give the exact same affect as cutting the wire. I may have an answer for you tommorow night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

*Speed Rating*

Ok.......so how many ppl hit their speed limiter and hold it that high for a hour sustained speed??? thats what the speed rating on the tire is.....and thats the least it will handle.......but if you know where i can drive that fast for an hour.....tell me!!!!

And my SE-R came with V rated tires........thats 149 mph........way over 109!!!!



heres the break down of the speed ratings....

S 112 mph
T 118 mph
U 124 mph
H 130 mph
V 149 mph
Q Police Snow Tires
W,Z Over 149

Thats a speed the tire will handle for 1 (one) hour sustained. They are tested to determine the speed rating and then the tire is given the appropriate rating.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You can probably find a used G20 ECU for cheaper than the $595 to get a JWT ECU. I got my ECU for the exact same reason. The little BS Civic that I'm beating by 5 cars ends up running right by me as I bounce repeatedly off the speed limiter. It felt so good the first time I ran it up to about 125 just to make sure it was really gone. You must uncork your SE-R. You'll be so glad you did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

*Numbers*

Anyone have a part number for the G20 ECU........theres a place that had a bunch of import ECUs in stock.....but they didnt have a breakdown for the models and engines.....so ill try to see if i can find on there.......they have 75 ECUs in stock......so hopefully one is a 94-96 Infiniti G20.......we'll see


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

i hit 115 all the time on the way to Vegas


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

i hit 115 all the time on the way to the supermarket.  J/K


----------

